# Can a pig live with goats?



## Piper123

I have three goats, a horse, and about 20 chickens all living together. They all get along fine but today our neighbor called us and said that some guy dropped a pot bellied pig off at their house. He said that he would shoot it if we didn't take it so we decided to go get it. Right now it is in a four acre pasture with the goats and the horse but I'm wondering if they will get along. He's a full grown pot and is about 100 pounds. He's very tame and sweet and was apparently a house pet. The other animals are really scared of him right now and he hasn't paid any attention to them but is it okay to leave him with them?


----------



## Latestarter

First, I don't own a pig. If I did (when I do), it would be a meat variety as I love bacon and ham as well as chops and other nice pork products. OK, I just like pork in general... 

If the pasture isn't fenced (down low), I'd be concerned that your new pig will just wander away and become someone elses problem.   The grass always seems to be better on the other side of any fence.   If he was raised as a pet, he's gonna get very lonely being out in a pasture. Pigs are like goats in that they prefer companionship... they do better with more than one.  Pigs are omnivores and many will eat a chicken if they can catch it...  just a caution. Pigs rooting could do substantial damage to your pasture.   They like to wallow so will dig out an area to fill with water so they can do mud baths. He 's going to need some sort of shelter to go in to get out of bad weather. 

Other than those things, IMO it's probably going to be a case of them all getting "acquainted" and then it shouldn't present a problem.


----------



## Ferguson K

All of the above. My ( mini ) pigs are in a portable pen. They live with the goats. They can not interact and I rotate them around as needed. They will tear UP where they feel necessary.

Potbellies aren't really bad at rooting things up. They're to lazy for that. However, they are still a pig. They don't have sweat glands. He will need a place to wallow and get out of the water. A low bearing trough, a kiddie pool, something. It will help prevent him from digging cool spots. Not completely. It will just deter it a little.

They're also grazers by nature. Much like horses they'll eat root and all. Of everything. Trees, plants, grass. Bugs, fish, leftovers, small birds, chickens, ducks, whatever doesn't out run him will be dinner.

Make sure you're careful of his salt intake. They don't sweat and have no wah of burning off excess salt in their system. It just builds and builds and builds. 

As for feed? I recommend finding some Mazuri Adult Mini Pig feed. Mature adult if his tusks are longer. If he has tusks, that is. Most breeders trim them in the first few days.

 I highly recommend that if you decide the pig stays out there you invest in a hot fence. Maybe another pet reject. Lots of people don't realize they're getting a living breathing pig when they bring home those adorable little balls of cute little pig. You can find plenty for free. Especially other males.

Is he neutered? It will be really easy to tell.


----------



## Bossroo

Best solution for all conserned is to invite that pig to dinner !


----------



## Piper123

Yes he is neutered. I think we will probably try to find a new home for him because we don't want any eaten chickens or injured goats. Thanks everybody!


----------

